# С Днем Рожденья, icotonev, goredey



## Ботан (8 Янв 2011)

2 пользователя(-ей) празднует День Рожденья на 08.01.2011:

-icotonev (Дата рождения: 1966, Возраст: 45)
-goredey (Дата рождения: 1979, Возраст: 32)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Сашка (8 Янв 2011)

*icotonev* и *goredey*, поздравляю! Всего наилучшего!!


----------



## Arbitr (8 Янв 2011)

ребята с днем варенья вас!!


----------



## thyrex (8 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## goredey (8 Янв 2011)

*icotonev*, поздравляю тебя так же с днем рождения!


----------



## Farger (8 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю, желаю всего самого наилучшего:good2:


----------



## iskander-k (8 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю !


----------



## Tiare (8 Янв 2011)

*icotonev* и *goredey*, с Днем Рождения Вас!

arty:


----------



## zirreX (8 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю, коллеги!


----------



## akok (8 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## ТроПа (8 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю вас с Днём рождения. Здоровья вам и успехов во всех начинаниях.


----------



## Drongo (8 Янв 2011)

Христо и Денис, вот, попались вы в один день.  Поздравляю вас с вашим Днём Рождения, пусть у вас будет побольше позитива в жизни. Здоровья, счастья. Море убылок и хороших друзей. С праздником вас ребята. :good2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQkELBbbUF4


----------



## goredey (8 Янв 2011)

А,
*Drongo*,спс,ты видел эту безмятежную улыбку,у осла. Только я не понял почему слон инвалид?


----------



## Drongo (9 Янв 2011)

goredey написал(а):


> ты видел эту безмятежную улыбку,у осла


Да, я потому и выбрал именно этот ролик.


goredey написал(а):


> Только я не понял почему слон инвалид?


Вот прикол, перед тем как его(ролик) выставить в теме, пересмотрел от начала и до конца, но видимо в момент показа слона моргнул глазами долго или своя кошка меня отвлекла, не увидел, а пересмотрел заново. ...Ржу ни могу, под столом. Как же ты не понял, песня называется "_от улыбки_", смешно он скачет, видимо это этакий 25 кадры в клипе. :biggrin:


----------



## SNS-amigo (9 Янв 2011)

Ну после после всех поздравлений, особенно от Drongo, даже не знаю что и написать - смех от души - лучшее лекарство от всех напастей! 

*Христо и Денис*
Пусть эти строчки из известной песни и будут пожеланием на Ваши Дни Рождения:

Если слёзы, то от счастья!
Если звёзды, то в руках!

Если ждать, то не напрасно,
А летать не только в снах!

После долгого ненастья
Ярче солнце в небесах!

Если ночи, то в объятьях,
А любовь не на словах! 

Поздравляю!


----------



## alena (9 Янв 2011)

*icotonev, goredey*, поздравляю с Днем рождения! 
Счастья Вам, любви, благополучия и успехов во всех делах Ваших!


----------



## Wu-Tang (9 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю.


----------



## Alex.M (9 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю!!:yess:


----------



## Mila (10 Янв 2011)

*Пускай метет поземка во дворе, 
Рычит и огрызается природа -
Родившегося в лютом январе 
Не испугает зимняя погода!
Январцу непременно повезет! 
Его балуют, делая красивым, 
И Новый год, и Старый Новый год -
Любимейшие праздники России!(Болгарии)
Искристый лед, скрипучий злой снежок 
Не заморозят пламенного сердца! 
А от простуды взрослых бережет 
Испытанное средство - водка с перцем!*

*icotonev, goredey, поздравляю вас *

*Яркого солнца, счастливых улыбок, здоровья, благополучия!*




​


----------



## Sfera (10 Янв 2011)

С Днем рождения!


----------



## iolka (14 Янв 2011)

*Ребята, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*


----------

